# Questions about PIVO



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

A few weeks ago @ConanHub posted a thread about PIV organisms. After reviewing the thread, there are a couple of things I would like to ask/ clear up.


My wife is able to have a PIVO when she is on top and can control the action. Having talked to her about this, it is clear that the orgasm is coming from clitoris stimulation not from anything inside the vagina. For those of you that have some experience with this; have you every managed the same thing with the man on top or other positions? If so, can you share any ideas/tips of the angle or motions that works for you and yours?

A few comment on that thread talked about the g-spot and other inner vaginal spots, and I wanted to get some input on. My wife does not really care much for g-spot stimulation. If I am only working the g-spot she will get bored and want to move on, but if I work the g-spot and the clitoris at the same time things go well. Right up to the orgasm, she just can't seem to get over the edge this way. If any of you have thoughts or suggestions please share.

My wife seems to have a spot about 5 inches into the vagina, right on the front wall that gives her a better sensation than the g-spot. I have never been able to really work this spot for more than about 10 minutes at a time, so it has never led to anything. For you experienced folks do you have any thoughts or suggestions about this?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm like your wife. G-spot alone is meh. I prefer both at the same time.

When your wife is on top, she is likely doing an action that is more grinding back and forth vs. up and down. You can try to replicate that motion when she is on her back, hold her legs up for leverage and do a up and down grinding motion vs spending your time going in and out. 

And embrace bringing the clitoris along for the ride, there's nothing special about a g-spot only orgasm that makes it goal worthy. Any position that you can have room to stimulate both is going to be good. 

I love a good spooning with his hand stimulating the clitoris while there's PIV from behind me. 

Have her straddle a magic wand that is placed on a pillow and do a low doggy style. Each time you push forward, it will make her clitoris connect with the wand. It takes a bit of wiggling to get it right but it's quite lovely and you will feel it a bit too. 

I find vibrating c*** rings are a PITA and I've never been happy with any of them, I'd save your money.

ETA: As for further up spots-- toys. Get a good, thick, toy with either a good ridge on the head or a slight curve. Lay her down, bum on pillow and go at it.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Let me ask this to start with. How important is it to have a PIVO? I mean if both of you are having orgasms, particularly if she can have multiples, is there a need for any of hers to be PIV?

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

maquiscat said:


> Let me ask this to start with. How important is it to have a PIVO? I mean if both of you are having orgasms, particularly if she can have multiples, is there a need for any of hers to be PIV?
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


That opens a can of worms. On the one hand, she might wonder why all the struggle if she can get it easier another way. On the other, what if it's the case that she's had PIVO with someone else and not you? How does that make either one of you feel?

Personally, there may have been one time in 42 years that my wife might have had a PIVO. She gets very frustrated if we try to. But she can get them through oral, so that's where things are. It's a frustration I have more than her, and why should my frustration about her not having PIVO matter? Well, from a selfish standpoint, it matters because if she enjoys PIVO sex, then there's going to be better PIVO sex for me. This is where the male and female perspectives can be very much at odds.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> Let me ask this to start with. How important is it to have a PIVO? I mean if both of you are having orgasms, particularly if she can have multiples, is there a need for any of hers to be PIV?


We both enjoy it. And I would like to continue to improve my lovemaking ability.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

The spot on the top/front wall about five inches in is the A spot. That’s an excellent way to get a PIVO. You should check out @starfire and her advice on how to achieve that.

I recently tried for the first time to hit the A spot. It didn’t really seem to work. However, although I can never find my wife’s G spot, I used the head of my penis (actually the head of a Mega Mighty penis extender) to hit the general area of where the G spot should be while she used a toy. She enjoyed it immensely. She only got clitoral orgasm(s) but had to stop after one round because it was so intense. I can’t remember her ever having that reaction before.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

One partner would rotate me from missionary about a 45 degree rotation and then pound pretty steady at that angle, holding my legs and WHOA, that was a winner for me. Those O’s were loud and glorious. He was older and more experienced than me, and was great at foreplay, so I was always very ready by the time PIV happened. He also changed positions A LOT. I never had any clue what he was going to do next, and I loved that!!!! Nothing predictable.

Give that one a whirl. I hope that was a clear enough description.

It’s awesome that you want to keep improving your lovemaking skills. This is how me and my XH were, learning through the years, always trying to please each other more. I do miss having a partner that does this. Good job, and lucky for your wife! I hope she is doing the same for you.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> That opens a can of worms. On the one hand, she might wonder why all the struggle if she can get it easier another way. On the other, what if it's the case that she's had PIVO with someone else and not you? How does that make either one of you feel?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, there may have been one time in 42 years that my wife might have had a PIVO. She gets very frustrated if we try to. But she can get them through oral, so that's where things are. It's a frustration I have more than her, and why should my frustration about her not having PIVO matter? Well, from a selfish standpoint, it matters because if she enjoys PIVO sex, then there's going to be better PIVO sex for me. This is where the male and female perspectives can be very much at odds.


It's not opening a can of worms. It's finding out what is desired and expected. In my case, I don't care if I can or cannot give one of my wives an orgasm through PIV. Now if they care that's another story. My personal concern is to leave them satisfied, however that happens, and to get an orgasm or two myself. But that's me. That's why it's important to find out what the OP and his wife's goals are each. If she doesn't care how her orgasms occur, and he doesn't, then there is a lot more working room. They wouldn't be the first couple I've encountered that both were doing a certain thing for each other, not because it was satisfying to the one, but because they thought it was satisfying for the other. 

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

leftfield said:


> We both enjoy it. And I would like to continue to improve my lovemaking ability.


Something I've done with gf's in the past is orgasm association. By engaging in other activities while she has an orgasm, her body begins to associate the action with an orgasm. For example, with one girl, I would during build ups and orgasm, stroke a body part that I would have easy access to even while dressed. Eventually I got her to a point that she was sexually stimulated by stroking that point, and once I even got her to orgasm by that alone. Sadly she had to move before we could progress much further. Maybe by triggering orgasms while engaged in PIV with you on top, she can eventually have those orgasms.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

leftfield said:


> ....My wife is able to have a PIVO when she is on top and can control the action. Having talked to her about this, it is clear that the orgasm is coming from clitoris stimulation not from anything inside the vagina. For those of you that have some experience with this; have you every managed *the same thing with the man on top or other positions?* If so, can you share any ideas/tips of the angle or motions that works for you and yours?
> 
> ....If I am only working the g-spot she will get bored and want to move on, but if I work the g-spot and the clitoris at the same time things go well. Right up to the orgasm, she just can't seem to get over the edge this way. If any of you have thoughts or suggestions please share.......


Based on personal experience, me on top her on her back, her legs held straight and wide apart, seemed to do the job when she was young and strong enough. Not any more (I am 70 and she is 69).

Biology lesson, the clitoris is wishbone shaped and varies from woman to woman. The "wings" of the clitoris wrap around the vagina. For some lucky couples the penis can stimulate the wings of the clitoris during thrusting. Where the wings join the visible clitoris (but accessed from inside the vagina) may or may not be the "g" spot, but it is a spot to stimulate for female arousal and climax. Try massaging with your finger in her vagina the entire clitoris along the length of both wings, you and she might like the results. I and my wife have.

You might want to spend a few nights exploring the shape of her entire clitoris and its two wings. Find out where they branch off the visible part of her clitoris, find out how they wrap around the vaginal vault. Spend some time stimulating the entire clitoris from the inside of the vagina. It could be fun and educational. Enjoy!

Good luck.


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

leftfield said:


> A few weeks ago @ConanHub posted a thread about PIV organisms. After reviewing the thread, there are a couple of things I would like to ask/ clear up.
> 
> 
> My wife is able to have a PIVO when she is on top and can control the action. Having talked to her about this, it is clear that the orgasm is coming from clitoris stimulation not from anything inside the vagina. For those of you that have some experience with this; have you every managed the same thing with the man on top or other positions? If so, can you share any ideas/tips of the angle or motions that works for you and yours?
> ...


Put one or two pillows under her in missionary. The different angle might do the trick. Rooster


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Spicy said:


> Good job, and lucky for your wife! I hope she is doing the same for you.


I wish my wife was more interested in trying to figure out how to please me. It just not her, but we have found other methods that work for us. It just takes me having to figure out how to do the male portion well and figuring out how to do the female portion well so I can instruct her.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

I only orgasm on top from actual PIV....like others have said already.
The only time I actually achieved a g-spot orgasm, it was in my thirties in my sexual peak. It happened while on top in conjunction with a clitoral orgasm at the same time. 
God never made anything feel as good as that. Never been able to do that again unfortunately. :|


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

CraigBesuden said:


> The spot on the top/front wall about five inches in is the A spot. That’s an excellent way to get a PIVO. You should check out @starfire and her advice on how to achieve that.
> 
> I recently tried for the first time to hit the A spot. It didn’t really seem to work. However, although I can never find my wife’s G spot, I used the head of my penis (actually the head of a Mega Mighty penis extender) to hit the general area of where the G spot should be while she used a toy. She enjoyed it immensely. She only got clitoral orgasm(s) but had to stop after one round because it was so intense. I can’t remember her ever having that reaction before.


Thank you. I will look into starfire's info.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> Something I've done with gf's in the past is orgasm association. By engaging in other activities while she has an orgasm, her body begins to associate the action with an orgasm. For example, with one girl, I would during build ups and orgasm, stroke a body part that I would have easy access to even while dressed. Eventually I got her to a point that she was sexually stimulated by stroking that point, and once I even got her to orgasm by that alone. Sadly she had to move before we could progress much further. Maybe by triggering orgasms while engaged in PIV with you on top, she can eventually have those orgasms.



Thank you for this information. I do have permission to orgasm train her like this. However, I have never figured out how to do it. She is very easily distracted while she is building up. I like to let her finish.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> Based on personal experience, me on top her on her back, her legs held straight and wide apart, seemed to do the job when she was young and strong enough. Not any more (I am 70 and she is 69).
> 
> Biology lesson, the clitoris is wishbone shaped and varies from woman to woman. The "wings" of the clitoris wrap around the vagina. For some lucky couples the penis can stimulate the wings of the clitoris during thrusting. Where the wings join the visible clitoris (but accessed from inside the vagina) may or may not be the "g" spot, but it is a spot to stimulate for female arousal and climax. Try massaging with your finger in her vagina the entire clitoris along the length of both wings, you and she might like the results. I and my wife have.
> 
> ...


Will try. Thank you.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You will have the best results possible if you know the timing of your wife's cycle. First day or two of ovulation is almost always a winner for us.

Put a pillow under your lower back when she is on top ..... if you forget then ball up your fist and put them under your butt when she is almost there.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

leftfield said:


> Thank you for this information. I do have permission to orgasm train her like this. However, I have never figured out how to do it. She is very easily distracted while she is building up. I like to let her finish.


Well in this case, while engaging in PIV manually stimulate the clitoris so that she is experiencing the orgasm while engaged in PIV. Eventually, back off, in one of three way. Either go lighter on the stimulation, start stimulation later or end it earlier. You may have to try some combo or experiment to see which works. Eventually you won't have to make any additional touches for the PIVO.

But other things, just FYI, might be like tracing small circles on an arm while engaged in build up and/or orgasm. Her body will associate that with sex, and you can stir her up, just sitting on the couch while chillin'. I got a couple of girls to be able to orgasm on command using these methods.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

maquiscat said:


> Well in this case, while engaging in PIV manually stimulate the clitoris so that she is experiencing the orgasm while engaged in PIV. Eventually, back off, in one of three way. Either go lighter on the stimulation, start stimulation later or end it earlier. You may have to try some combo or experiment to see which works. Eventually you won't have to make any additional touches for the PIVO.
> 
> But other things, just FYI, might be like tracing small circles on an arm while engaged in build up and/or orgasm. Her body will associate that with sex, and you can stir her up, just sitting on the couch while chillin'. I got a couple of girls to be able to orgasm on command using these methods.
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


Sounds more than a little Pavlovian? Not that that’s not how normal people approach a lot of relationship issues, not just sex.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> That opens a can of worms. On the one hand, she might wonder why all the struggle if she can get it easier another way. On the other, what if it's the case that she's had PIVO with someone else and not you? How does that make either one of you feel?
> 
> Personally, there may have been one time in 42 years that my wife might have had a PIVO. She gets very frustrated if we try to. But she can get them through oral, so that's where things are. It's a frustration I have more than her, and why should my frustration about her not having PIVO matter? Well, from a selfish standpoint, it matters because if she enjoys PIVO sex, then there's going to be better PIVO sex for me. This is where the male and female perspectives can be very much at odds.


I have trouble orgasming (or at least it takes time and effort it doesn't just happen). I find that the we-vibe works wonders. If you get one. Put it in. Then if you can last a good while put her face down and enter from behind ?reverse? missionary. This keeps the vibe in place well and pushes it into her G-spot and it will also provide clitoral stimulation. This is almost the best orgasms I've ever had. Slow and steady is the key. If you can't last say more than 5-7 minutes you might want to give her a head start. gently push with your finger on the end of the we-vibe for a few minutes before doing your thing. 

While I can orgasm with the vibe and the finger alone the penetration turns the pleasure level way up. I usually need a head start but I like stimulating him orally while I getting my motor turned up. But not to completion as I really like the way penetration feels.

My best orgasm is after 3 times of sex/orgasms (in a day or two) then we-vibe, double penetration with PIA and the loop on in vagina. This is absolutely the best orgasm I have ever had. I mean I think I could have passed out good.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

VibrantWings said:


> I only orgasm on top from actual PIV....like others have said already.
> The only time I actually achieved a g-spot orgasm, it was in my thirties in my sexual peak. It happened while on top in conjunction with a clitoral orgasm at the same time.
> God never made anything feel as good as that. Never been able to do that again unfortunately. :|


Not sure how old you are now. But my peak is here at 49 1/2 (or this feels like my peak, I'll check back at 60 and let you know). So chin up peaks maybe in front of you. And try a we-vibe :wink2:


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Anastasia6 said:


> Not sure how old you are now. But my peak is here at 49 1/2 (or this feels like my peak, I'll check back at 60 and let you know). So chin up peaks maybe in front of you. And try a we-vibe :wink2:


I'm 51 and still feel some good times rolling my way. It ain't over yet


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Sounds more than a little Pavlovian? Not that that’s not how normal people approach a lot of relationship issues, not just sex.


Yeah, it is rather Pavlovian. But in this case, you're doing it with knowledge and consent. I'm not suggesting that you do this unknowingly. For that matter we do it to ourselves in all sorts of manners. You could also consider it a form of muscle memory.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

I think PIVO may be like wiggling your ears. Hardly anybody has the ability to do it... except most people have the ability to do it once they learn how and practice.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

leftfield said:


> If so, can you share any ideas/tips of the angle or motions that works for you and yours?


While it seems stupid to use the male model of sexual response for tips on improving success for PIVO. There is one area you should explore:

*Edging*

If you are a male and understand how this works and how to do it well, it is not easy to do to a female because at first she will just get upset thinking you purposely made her miss an orgasm over and over again. If you can explain it to her and get her to relax (as in not tense up and go for it), eventually you will find yourself with her oven overheated so to speak. Then no matter what you put in the oven, it will explode. 

Once you figure out how to do it, you will need to push the envelope so that when you transition from edging over to PIV that her motor does not stall and everything stays on track. 

In my opinion your should watch some of the videos on "orgasmic meditation" because those tend to describe the notion of what it takes to get a female to edge. 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

maquiscat said:


> Well in this case, while engaging in PIV manually stimulate the clitoris so that she is experiencing the orgasm while engaged in PIV. Eventually, back off, in one of three way. Either go lighter on the stimulation, start stimulation later or end it earlier. You may have to try some combo or experiment to see which works. Eventually you won't have to make any additional touches for the PIVO.
> 
> But other things, just FYI, might be like tracing small circles on an arm while engaged in build up and/or orgasm. Her body will associate that with sex, and you can stir her up, just sitting on the couch while chillin'. *I got a couple of girls to be able to orgasm on command using these methods.*
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input. It is nice to get some ideas on how to do this. I would like to get close to the bolded part some day. I need to figure out were to start small first.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Anastasia6 said:


> I have trouble orgasming (or at least it takes time and effort it doesn't just happen). I find that the we-vibe works wonders. If you get one. Put it in. Then if you can last a good while put her face down and enter from behind ?reverse? missionary. This keeps the vibe in place well and pushes it into her G-spot and it will also provide clitoral stimulation. This is almost the best orgasms I've ever had. Slow and steady is the key. If you can't last say more than 5-7 minutes you might want to give her a head start. gently push with your finger on the end of the we-vibe for a few minutes before doing your thing.
> 
> While I can orgasm with the vibe and the finger alone the penetration turns the pleasure level way up. I usually need a head start but I like stimulating him orally while I getting my motor turned up. But not to completion as I really like the way penetration feels.
> 
> My best orgasm is after 3 times of sex/orgasms (in a day or two) then we-vibe, double penetration with PIA and the loop on in vagina. This is absolutely the best orgasm I have ever had. I mean I think I could have passed out good.


I would love to give my wife an orgasms that brings her near passing out or anything even just to weak to do anything. Thus the reason for looking for suggestions. Thank you for sharing.

You are at least the second lady to suggest the use of toys. I think I will start another thread on the topic of toys sometime. For now, I am just contemplating the ideas/ suggestions given in this thread.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

CraigBesuden said:


> I think PIVO may be like wiggling your ears. Hardly anybody has the ability to do it... except most people have the ability to do it once they learn how and practice.


Correct, so anybody that knows anything about it, I would like to hear. My wife and I still have more to learn and practice.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

badsanta said:


> While it seems stupid to use the male model of sexual response for tips on improving success for PIVO. There is one area you should explore:
> 
> *Edging*
> 
> ...


Badsanta, 

We have discussed edging and have done it a few times. We are still at an early stage of doing any edging. She is just as likely to fizzle out as stay on the edge. I think that part of the problem is my wife has a very 'male like' sexual response. She is definitely a get it done type of lover. Then she wants to role over and be done. There are times we pass up having intimacy because I want an experience, with caressing and foreplay etc. and she just wants it done. So we just agree to do it later. This does not happen near as much as it used to. We are learning to be better for each other.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

leftfield said:


> Badsanta,
> 
> We have discussed edging and have done it a few times. We are still at an early stage of doing any edging. She is just as likely to fizzle out as stay on the edge. I think that part of the problem is my wife has a very 'male like' sexual response. She is definitely a get it done type of lover. Then she wants to role over and be done. * There are times we pass up having intimacy because I want an experience, with caressing and foreplay etc. and she just wants it done.* So we just agree to do it later. This does not happen near as much as it used to. We are learning to be better for each other.


I've read accounts of some male TAM members that were at an age that they needed a little something extra to give them a boost so that sex would be phenomenal. One in particular would watch porn and edge himself prior to having sex with his wife. That way he was ready to rock and roll. But he could only do this because intimacy was scheduled so that he could mindfully prepare himself and step out on to stage right on cue to give his wife a powerful performance that she wanted (without any effort needed for him to warm up). Apparently it was so successful for him that it was his preferred routine. 

If you stop and think about that, you have to ask yourself if it perhaps strains the female ego for her man to need extra time to warm up his oven. Compare that to him being ready to go and desperate for her. 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I would like to thank everyone who gave advice again.

We have recently managed a PIVO in a different position. Man my wife loved it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

leftfield said:


> A few weeks ago @ConanHub posted a thread about PIV organisms. After reviewing the thread, there are a couple of things I would like to ask/ clear up.
> 
> 
> My wife is able to have a PIVO when she is on top and can control the action. Having talked to her about this, it is clear that the orgasm is coming from clitoris stimulation not from anything inside the vagina. For those of you that have some experience with this; have you every managed the same thing with the man on top or other positions? If so, can you share any ideas/tips of the angle or motions that works for you and yours?
> ...


G-Spot Does Not Exist, ‘Without A Doubt,’ Say Researchers


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

A success story!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

leftfield said:


> I would like to thank everyone who gave advice again.
> 
> We have recently managed a PIVO in a different position. Man my wife loved it.


Great to hear! We are getting closer and having great sex in the meantime!:wink2:


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> [URL="https://www.huffpost.com/entry/g-spot-does-not-exist”]G-Spot Does Not Exist, ‘Without A Doubt,’ Say Researchers[/URL]


*“Without a doubt, a discreet anatomic entity called the G-spot does not exist,” said Dr. Amichai Kilchevsky, a urology resident at Yale-New Haven Hospital in Connecticut, and lead author of the review, published Jan. 12 in the Journal of Sexual Medicine.*

I’ve never been able to find my W’s g-spot.

I think these spots are simply areas where it’s generally easier to stimulate the hidden, inner parts of the clitoris through the vaginal (or anal) walls. They’re not discreet anatomic entities.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

To me, it honestly doesn’t matter what anyone else thinks or says. I know my body and know how it functions. I know how to show a partner where to touch me. I know what my body can and cannot do.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

leftfield said:


> I would like to thank everyone who gave advice again.
> 
> We have recently managed a PIVO in a different position. Man my wife loved it.





Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> A success story!!


[/QUOTE]Indeed, it's great to see a thread with a, well, happy ending as they say! And looking forward to @ConanHub making continued progress, since he often seems to be running on a track parallel to my own.


----------

